# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Alternative materials for lining verandah ceiling

## JB

G'day all. I'm interested in using alternative (non manufactured) materials for lining a verandah ceiling. Products like cement sheet/villaboard don't appeal to me aesthetically or environmentally. Does anyone have any innovative suggestions? Below are a couple of photos of how I lined the extension to my verandah using garden bamboo screening. I'm happy with the look of this and it also provides a surprising amount of insulation. And it was cheap. My main concern is will it collect a lot of mould over time in the sub-tropical climate I live in. I may complete the rest of the verandah using the same method but before I start I would be very interested to hear from any one else who has used natural materials  in case there is a better alternative.

----------


## pharmaboy2

"non manufactured" is a tough one, but given what you've used in manufactured as well, i'll take a broad meaning. 
you could line with hoop pine ply, which is an ultra modern look really, with expressed joints between boards.  you can line with decking or tongue and groove flor boards.  line with recycled timber battens (say 50mm square, 20mm apart looks good).  have seen white material hung over stainless cables look very good as well.  tea tree branches also get used like your bamboo occasionally.

----------


## JB

Yes, broad meaning of 'non-manufactured' is what I'm looking for. I think ply falls outside that category. 
Tongue and groove sounds labour intensive. 
Timber battens sounds good. I might even get away with 50mm x 25mm thick. 
Tea tree branches is definitely a possibility. 
What about fire hazard? I guess we are all conscious of this now more than ever. I suppose you would have to live with the increased fire risk of materials like my bamboo screening if that's the look you want - assuming there are no building restrictions on using it?

----------


## JB

> line with recycled timber battens (say 50mm square, 20mm apart looks good).

  I think this is the way I will go. Could you tell me anything more about this method pharmaboy (or anyone else)? I guess it's fairly straightforward, but any tips or suggestions would be appreciated. Perhaps my idea of 25mm thick battens is a bit thin to avoid warping? 
On reflection I think more bamboo or other thin stick-like material is too great a fire hazard to use all the way around the house. I'm happy to have used it on the extension only though.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There's always products like Solomit http://www.solomit.com.au/strawboard.htm or Durra Panel http://www.ortech.com.au/durra/durrapanel.html 
Solomit Panels are more natural to look at than the manufactured Durra Panel but the Durra is a really clever & flexible product.....

----------


## JB

thanks dbd. materials look interesting

----------


## simoncross

Hi there did you end up using recycled timber battens how did they go 
simon

----------


## JB

haven't started yet...still researching

----------

